# Are Modern Day Bodybuilders Grossly Over-trained?



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2012)

*Are Modern Day Bodybuilders Grossly Over-trained?*
_by Victor Tringali MS, CSCS, PES, CPT_

The benefits of resistance training depend on the manipulation of several variables, including the intensity and frequency of training, as well as the volume of exercise needed to meet the goals of the individual.  

Training volume is generally estimated from the total number of sets and repetitions performed during a training session. Several systems including the nervous, metabolic, hormonal, and muscular have been shown to be sensitive to training volume. Altering training volume can be accomplished by changing the number of exercises performed per session, the number of repetitions performed per set, or the number of sets performed per exercise. Without altering the intensity of the program, volume may be increased by either increasing the number of sets and/or exercises performed.


For adults interested in general health and fitness, the American College of Sports Medicine (ACSM) and the Surgeon General recommend a weight training regimen that requires a single set per exercise for 8?12 repetitions. These recommendations are based on the time efficiency and the similar improvements in strength observed when comparing single and multiple-set programs. Although training volume has been examined in this fashion, research studies show mixed results for the optimal training volume per muscle group or training session when the goal is to maximize muscular strength and hypertrophy. Total work, in addition to the forces developed, has been implicated for gains in muscular strength and hypertrophy. Traditional strength training (heavy weight, low repetitions, and long rest periods) has produced significant strength and muscle hypertrophy however, it has been suggested that the total work involved with traditional strength training may not maximize these two benefits and that multiple sets may elicit superior results.

Modern day bodybuilders utilize specially designed training programs in the quest for increased strength and maximum muscle hypertrophy. It would be prudent for these same individuals to attempt to attain these benefits by undertaking the minimal volume of exercisenecessary and not the highest tolerable volume. That is, the minimal volume to achieve the desired response. Typical bodybuilding programs consist of performing multiple sets-sometimes as many as 20-30 sets per muscle group in a single training session. Given the time-consuming nature as well as the potential inroads to recovery characteristic of these training methods you would think it wasreasonableto assume that strong scientific proof must have been found to justify them.Andmost of the scientific evidence must have shown that this high volume of training produces significantly better results than the lower volume trainingmethods.

Although many athletes have utilized these programs successfully, these results are purely anecdotal and raise the question of whether this is an optimal or efficient protocol. And could the same individuals have achieved the equal or even superior results with significantly less training volume? Further, there are many studies that support 1-set programs as being equally effective as multiple-set programs. The new ACSM Guidelines recommend one set for each of 8-10 exercises and state that the preponderance of evidence reports similar gains in muscular strength, hypertrophy, power, and endurance as a result of single or multiple-set programs.
Bodybuilders and trainers who advocate the high-volume approach may argue that because the majority of athletes train in this manner, it must be the best way. Other bodybuilders-such as 6-time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates, achieved extraordinary development with a fraction of the training volume of some of his fellow competitors. Whereas Yates? program consisted of performing one all-out set to failure and sometimes beyond failure for each exercise, total working sets in a training session were in the range of 3-6 sets for larger muscle groups and in the range of 2-3 for smaller ones.  Most bodybuilders? programs today consist of 4-5 times this volume.

The literature examining the effects of various volumes on strength and hypertrophy has yielded conflicting results. Based on the research, there appears to be no conclusive answer as to whether one set or multiple elicits superior gains.  However, after review of the research covering  the past 20 years, one can conclude that while there are many studies that support multiple sets as being superior to a single set, these studies (dozens of them) define multiple sets as being in the range of 3-8 sets per muscle group in a training session. And most studies are in the 3-6 set range-similar to the volume used by Yates during his competitive career. In fact, I am unaware of a single study that supports superior results beyond 8 sets. Therefore, even if we were to concede that multiple sets are in fact superior to one-set programs, that still suggests a total training volume of 3-8 sets to achieve an optimal dose-response. This is significantly lower than the popular high-volume approach of many modern day bodybuilders.

As the body of research continues to grow, an answer to the question of increasing volume, or sets of resistance exercise, for increasing strength and muscle mass should become clearer.  However, as of now there appears to be no scientific rationale for training beyond 8 sets per muscle group in a single session and in many cases significantly less may be all that is required to elicit optimal gains.And any forward-thinking bodybuilder, fitness trainer or strength athlete with a goal of maximizing strength and/or muscle development should consider relying on the preponderance of the research literature as opposed to anecdotal examples before attempting to design an effective and efficient protocol to achieve the desired goal. If we are to accept either the theory of a higher volume or lower volume protocol as being superior, we would still need to know at what frequency or relative intensity gains can be maximized with that volume of training. These questions need to be answered in order to achieve optimal success of a resistance training program and leave room for further investigation.

Train smart and good luck!
Team Vic

References:
1.    American College of Sports Medicine. Position Stand: progression models in resistance training for healthy adults. Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2009;41(3):687?708.

2.    Krieger, JW. Single vs. multiple sets of resistance exercise for muscle hypertrophy- A meta-analysis. Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research 24(4): 1150-1159, 2010

3.    R?nnestad, B.R., W. Egeland, N.H. Kvamme, P.E.Refsnes, F. Kadi, and T. Raastad. Dissimilar effects of one- and three-set strength training on strength and muscle mass gains in upper and lower body in untrained subjects. Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research 21(1):157?163. 2007.

4.    Ralph N. Carpinelli and Robert M. Otto Strength Training Single versus Multiple Sets Sports Medicine 1998 Aug; 26 (2): 73-84

5.    Daniel A. Galvao,  Dennis R. Taffe, Single versus Multiple Set Resistance Training :Recent Developments in the controversy Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research 2004, 18 (3) 660-667

6.    BRIAN L. WOLFES LINDA M. LEMURA^, AND PHILLIP J. Cole Quantitative Analysis of Single- vs. Multiple set Programs in Resistance Training  Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, 2004, 18(1), 35-47

7.    Kelly, S.B., L.E. Brown, J.W. Coburn, S.M. Zinder, L.M. Gardner, and D. Nguyen. The effect of single versus multiple sets on strength. Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research. 21(4):1003-1006

8.    Martim Bottaroa, Jo?ao Velosoa, BelmiroFreitas de Sallesb, Roberto Sim?aoc, Rodrigo Celesa and Lee E. Brown Early phase adaptations of single vs. multiple sets of strength training on upper and lower body strength gains Isokinetics and Exercise Science 17 (2009) 207?212

9.    SOFIA BA GENHAMMAR & EVA EKVALL HANSSON Repeated sets or single set of resistance training -A systematic review Advances in Physiotherapy. 2007; 9: 154160

10.    Richard A. Winett  Meta-Analyses Do Not Support Performance of Multiple Sets or High Volume Resistance Training Journal of Exercise Physiology Online Oct 2004, Vol. 7 Issue 5, p10-11

11.    Frolich, M.,Emrich, E., Schmidtbleicher, D. The Outcome Effects of Single-Set Versus Multiple-Set Training?An Advanced Replication Study Research in Sports Medicine, 18:157?175, 2010

12.    Gonzalez-Badillo, J.J., E.M. Gorostiaga, R. Arellano, and M. Izquierdo. Moderate resistance training volume produces more favorable strength gains than high or low volumes during a short-term training cycle. Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research 19(3):689-697. 2005

13.    Humburg. H,, H. Baars, J. Schroder, R. Reer, and KJaus-Michael Braumann. 1-set vs. 3-set resistance training-A crossover study Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research 21(2):578-582. 20


*Victor Tringali MS, CSCS, PES, CPT*
Victor Tringali holds a Master of Science degree in Exercise Science from California University as well as multiple nationally-accredited health and fitness-related certifications-including specialties in Strength and Conditioning, Performance Enhancement, Speed Development, and Personal Fitness training. For more than 20 years he?s designed exercise programs for many population sub-segments-including elite athletes, women, physically challenged persons and senior citizens. He has authored numerous articles and research reviews and has lectured and presented for numerous schools and corporations on various topics of health and fitness. 
From 2000-2007 he was a well-recognized 5-time National Finalist at the NPC National Bodybuilding Championships and NPC USA Championships. He continues to support the bodybuilding community as a professional judge for the National Physique Committee (NPC) as well as offering coaching, presentations and consulting to physique athletes, health clubs, and personal trainers. For more information visit: Team Vic


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice read.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 8, 2012)

My thoughts/rant
Look at Arnold Schwarzenegger, Dorian Yates, Ronnie Coleman, and Jay Cutler. 
They all train completely differently, and yet have all had amazing results. So you might conclude that one style of training works for one but not others.
But I don't believe that's the correct answer. I look at three things that they had in common: dedication to diet, great genetics, and gear. It's these three qualities that will determine the Mr. O, not their training style. Arnold was the smallest of the four. Is that a result of his high volume, over training approach? I seriously doubt it. I think it's far more likely he simply used less AAS and probably didn't use hgh at all.
So are modern day bodybuilders grossly over-trained? It doesn't matter. Training style is not one of the keys to their success.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Aug 19, 2012)

If they are, then overtraining must be the way to go, because they are all muscular freaks of nature. The ultimate warrior put it best when it comes to overtraining, and I agree with him for the most part:


IMG_2249.MOV - YouTube


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2012)

If you're on gear, it's difficult to overtrain.

But then again, greats like Yates are renowned for how "little" training they did compared to others.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 20, 2012)

Prince said:


> * Are Modern Day Bodybuilders Grossly Over-trained?*
> _by Victor Tringali MS, CSCS, PES, CPT_
> 
> For adults interested in general health and fitness, the American College of Sports Medicine (ACSM) and the Surgeon General recommend a weight training regimen that requires a single set per exercise for 8?12 repetitions.



*ACSM*

The ACSM is a reputable orgainzation.  One of the founders is Dr Kenneth Cooper who coined the phrase "Aerobics."  Cooper research and background is and has always been in the health field, rather that sports.  

The ACSM's focus has always been on health moreso than performance. That means they are more concerned program that are able to keep individuals above normal. 

*"Everything In Moderation"*

This is basically the ACSM's montra. 

*"No Pain, No Gain"*

To excell at sports or anything else requires one to push the envelope.  As this board know, you got to push youself.  

With that said, NO bodybuilder or any other athete ever got very far with training one set to failure. 



Prince said:


> *Single Sets
> 
> The ACSM
> 
> These recommendations are based on the time efficiency and the similar improvements in strength observed when comparing single and multiple-set programs.*


*

Single Sets

Without a doubt, the single set recommendation is a very time efficient method for that a "couch potato."  

In the past, I've used and advocate single sets individuals who just want to get into shape.  

A single set work program takes about 20 minutes, which allows them to perform another 30-40 minutes of cardio.  



Prince said:



Although training volume has been examined in this fashion, research studies show mixed results for the optimal training volume per muscle group or training session when the goal is to maximize muscular strength and hypertrophy. Total work, in addition to the forces developed, has been implicated for gains in muscular strength and hypertrophy. Traditional strength training (heavy weight, low repetitions, and long rest periods) has produced significant strength and muscle hypertrophy however, it has been suggested that the total work involved with traditional strength training may not maximize these two benefits and that multiple sets may elicit superior results.

Modern day bodybuilders utilize specially designed training programs in the quest for increased strength and maximum muscle hypertrophy. It would be prudent for these same individuals to attempt to attain these benefits by undertaking the minimal volume of exercisenecessary and not the highest tolerable volume. That is, the minimal volume to achieve the desired response. Typical bodybuilding programs consist of performing multiple sets-sometimes as many as 20-30 sets per muscle group in a single training session. Given the time-consuming nature as well as the potential inroads to recovery characteristic of these training methods you would think it wasreasonableto assume that strong scientific proof must have been found to justify them.Andmost of the scientific evidence must have shown that this high volume of training produces significantly better results than the lower volume trainingmethods.  

Click to expand...



Stiumlate Don't Annilate 

One of the biggest problems bodybuilders and athlete have is overtraining by performing too much volume, etc.  

In their quest for success ambition overules common sense.  

So, there no doubt that overtraining is a problem at times. 

Doing The Minimum

The ACSM Single Set will only take you so far. [/QUOTE]



Prince said:



Although many athletes have utilized these programs successfully, these results are purely anecdotal and raise the question of whether this is an optimal or efficient protocol. And could the same individuals have achieved the equal or even superior results with significantly less training volume? Further, there are many studies that support 1-set programs as being equally effective as multiple-set programs. The new ACSM Guidelines recommend one set for each of 8-10 exercises and state that the preponderance of evidence reports similar gains in muscular strength, hypertrophy, power, and endurance as a result of single or multiple-set programs.

Click to expand...



ACSM Guidlines

Their guidelines do not produce "similar gains...".  If single set training really worked, bodybuiders and athlete would be using the program. 

The ACSM has no definitive studies with athletes.  Their studies are short termed and do not involve bodybuilders or athletes. [/QUOTE] 



Prince said:



Bodybuilders and trainers who advocate the high-volume approach may argue that because the majority of athletes train in this manner, it must be the best way. Other bodybuilders-such as 6-time Mr. Olympia Dorian Yates, achieved extraordinary development with a fraction of the training volume of some of his fellow competitors. Whereas Yates? program consisted of performing one all-out set to failure and sometimes beyond failure for each exercise, total working sets in a training session were in the range of 3-6 sets for larger muscle groups and in the range of 2-3 for smaller ones.  Most bodybuilders? programs today consist of 4-5 times this volume.

Click to expand...



MISINFORMATION

Evidently, Victor Tringali did NOT do his home work.  Tringali is only giving showing you a "snap shot"...which is NOT the whole picture. 

Dorain Yate One Set Myth

Dorian used MULTIPLE set training to become Mr Olympia.  Tringali conveniently overlooked that information.

After becomeing Mr Olympia, Yates began training with Mike Mentzer.  Mentzer was an advocate of the Nautilus Single Set To Failure Method.  

Multiple Set Training

So, Yates' Mr Olympia body was produced with multiple sets training and maintained with single set training. 

Casey Jones

Another case often touted by the Single Set To Failure group is how Casey Jones put on about 30 lbs on muscle.  

What they don't tell you is that Jone's muscle was built with multiple sets.  Jones stopped lifting and then was put on Nautilus Single Set To Failure Training Program.  

Jones REGAIN the 30 lbs he lost by with a highly intense weight training program and a great diet.  

Show Me The Bodies

Every bodybuilder or athlete who CLAIMS to have succeeded with Single Sets is one who muscle mass and strength was build with MULTIPLE Set Training.  

There is NOBODY AND NO BODIES of bodybuilders and athletes who have succeeded with ONLY Single Set Training.  

Dark Ages

The ACSM provide some training research in the field of health.  However, the ACSM focus never has been in the sport performance field.  

The ACSM began advocating strength training back in the 1990s.  Prior to that, the ACSM did have a clue on strength training.  

The ACSM recommendations indicated at least they are moving forward. However, they are still back in the 1970s when it comes to their knowledge and understanding of strength training.  

The Irony 

The irony of this article is Victor Tringali is a Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist with the National Strength and Conditioning Association, as I am.  Tringali has access to the NSCA's research.  

The NSCA focus is on improving sport performance.  The NSCA has a multitude of research on the value of multiple set training over single set training.  

Why would anyone defer to strength training information from an organization like the ACSM who's still in the dark ages. 

Why not consult with an organization who focus is on strength training as a means of increasing athletic performance?

Kenny Croxdale
*


----------



## Pharmacologist (Aug 20, 2012)

Define single set training. If you're referring to a single set per body part, then you are incorrect. Dusty Hamshaw and David Henry, as well as MANY other monsters, use DC Training, which is 1 working set per exercise, with just 1 exercise per body part. The peogram uses rest pause techniques, and training each body part twice per week. But it still only uses 1 set per body part with great success. I train this way as well.


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

arnold era was the best lean all year round.. didnt hear much about them taking hgh or slin or any of these fucking peptides..


i say it again LEAN all year and jacked...

jay cutler, ronnie , dorian , kai green = horrendus growth hormone bellys discusting cant wait till the judges go back to asthetics again and not who had the fattest ugliest belly..


poice...


----------



## jimm (Aug 21, 2012)

been a while sinse we saw the vacum pose...


#horrenduspregnantlookingfreakslayofthehgh!


----------



## HDROB (Aug 21, 2012)

jimm said:


> arnold era was the best lean all year round.. didnt hear much about them taking hgh or slin or any of these fucking peptides..
> 
> 
> i say it again LEAN all year and jacked...
> ...



I agree with you 100%. Arnold's era was the best--slim waists, big arms, v-taper, lean legs, big calves.


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 21, 2012)

The preponderance of evidence LOLOLOL


----------



## Virtualfit (Aug 22, 2012)

*read carefully*

"Whereas Yates? program consisted of performing one all-out set to failure and sometimes beyond failure for each exercise, total working sets in a training session were in the range of 3-6 sets for larger muscle groups".

The article clearly states that Yates used multiple sets. The questions being posed are

 1. where is the SCIENTIFIC rationale for training neyond 8 sets? There is none. If there is do some homework and cite it.

2. Are bodybuilders doing much more than the "minimunm required to elicit the desired reponse?" OF course 20-30 sets has worked but is it NECESSARY

If you are familiar with reserach you'd know that most of these studies can be found in NSCA journals.





Kenny Croxdale said:


> *ACSM*
> 
> The ACSM is a reputable orgainzation. One of the founders is Dr Kenneth Cooper who coined the phrase "Aerobics." Cooper research and background is and has always been in the health field, rather that sports.
> 
> ...





*ACSM Guidlines*

Their guidelines do not produce "similar gains...". If single set training really worked, bodybuiders and athlete would be using the program. 

The ACSM has no definitive studies with athletes. Their studies are short termed and do not involve bodybuilders or athletes. [/QUOTE] 



*MISINFORMATION*

Evidently, Victor Tringali did NOT do his home work. Tringali is only giving showing you a "snap shot"...which is NOT the whole picture. 

*Dorain Yate One Set Myth*

Dorian used MULTIPLE set training to become Mr Olympia. Tringali conveniently overlooked that information.

After becomeing Mr Olympia, Yates began training with Mike Mentzer. Mentzer was an advocate of the Nautilus Single Set To Failure Method. 

*Multiple Set Training*

So, Yates' Mr Olympia body was produced with multiple sets training and maintained with single set training. 

*Casey Jones*

Another case often touted by the Single Set To Failure group is how Casey Jones put on about 30 lbs on muscle. 

What they don't tell you is that Jone's muscle was built with multiple sets. Jones stopped lifting and then was put on Nautilus Single Set To Failure Training Program. 

Jones REGAIN the 30 lbs he lost by with a highly intense weight training program and a great diet. 

*Show Me The Bodies*

Every bodybuilder or athlete who CLAIMS to have succeeded with Single Sets is one who muscle mass and strength was build with MULTIPLE Set Training. 

There is NOBODY AND NO BODIES of bodybuilders and athletes who have succeeded with ONLY Single Set Training. 

*Dark Ages*

The ACSM provide some training research in the field of health. However, the ACSM focus never has been in the sport performance field. 

The ACSM began advocating strength training back in the 1990s. Prior to that, the ACSM did have a clue on strength training. 

The ACSM recommendations indicated at least they are moving forward. However, they are still back in the 1970s when it comes to their knowledge and understanding of strength training. 

*The Irony *

The irony of this article is Victor Tringali is a Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist with the National Strength and Conditioning Association, as I am. Tringali has access to the NSCA's research. 

The NSCA focus is on improving sport performance. The NSCA has a multitude of research on the value of multiple set training over single set training. 

Why would anyone defer to strength training information from an organization like the ACSM who's still in the dark ages. 

Why not consult with an organization who focus is on strength training as a means of increasing athletic performance?

Kenny Croxdale
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fitnesspro (Aug 22, 2012)

He is basically saying that 3-8 sets is the optimum amount. Why do more than that? The arguments you post here are anecdotal as the article also states.


----------



## Fitnesspro (Aug 22, 2012)

He is a BRILLIANT man!


----------



## Fitnesspro (Aug 22, 2012)

The article is agreeing with you and in general DC training. Why do bodybuilders train each muscle group only once per week? In the 70's it was 3 x per week, the 80's reduced to 2x per week and nowadays 1 x. So volume has been steadily decreasing while athletes keep getting bigger.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll stick to what works. Notice there is no mention of the additional calorie burn that comes from multiple sets as well. I call BS on this with the exception of DC training.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> arnold era was the best lean all year round.. didnt hear much about them taking hgh or slin or any of these fucking peptides..
> 
> 
> i say it again LEAN all year and jacked...
> ...



Doubtful that hgh would have been used back during the Arnold comp era.
Synthetic hgh was not developed until 1981.
Prior to that hgh was extracted from cadavers and was extremely expensive to produce.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 22, 2012)

Great read. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 23, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Doubtful that hgh would have been used back during the Arnold comp era.
> Synthetic hgh was not developed until 1981.
> Prior to that hgh was extracted from cadavers and was extremely expensive to produce.



*HGH*

It was around back then.  Yes, it was extracted from cadavers.  

It was no more expensive than it is now, comparative to the economy then and now. 

Bodybuilders and other atletes were using it back then.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jimm (Aug 23, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *HGH*
> 
> It was around back then. Yes, it was extracted from cadavers.
> 
> ...




hmmm just weird because they didnt have the big horrific bellys back then... discusting







vs....









watch out on that growth people.. lol


i dont belive arnie and them used growth just my opinion


----------



## HDROB (Aug 23, 2012)

Re. Ronnie vs Arnold. Arnold any day. Even off season, Arnold et al were lean compared to today. Ronnie in that picture just looks like a fat fucker.


----------



## Virtualfit (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude, You cant read. Almost every study cited is straight from NSCA Strength and Cond. Journal. Do YOUR homework.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

HDROB said:


> Re. Ronnie vs Arnold. Arnold any day. Even off season, Arnold et al were lean compared to today. Ronnie in that picture just looks like a fat fucker.


Nobody will ever replicate Ronnie's 2003 Olympia condition and mass-- EVER! IMO


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

Or this...


----------



## fit4life (Aug 27, 2012)

Ronnie Coleman greatest mass ever, two legends right here!


----------



## fit4life (Aug 30, 2012)

then: Tom Platz, Paul Demayo, Victor Richards


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 30, 2012)

^ Victor Richards dad was a biochemist. I saw him often in the 80's around the Central Coast area of CA. Never could figure why he didn't want to compete back then?! Guy was MASSIVE! Unreal YOKED!!


----------



## Pharmacologist (Aug 30, 2012)

It isn't gh that causes the stomach distention. It's the massive ABUSE of gh, insulin, igf-1, peptides, and SEVERELY OVER eating, that slowly widens the midsection. No matter how shredded cutler, coleman, etc, can get, they will NOT lose that "look" they have in their midsections. Very high doses of gh over very long periods of time CAN cause organ growth, CAN, but look at guys like dexter jackson, dennis wolf, etc, with tiny waists and INSANE symmetry/proportions. They clearly use gh, slin, etc as well, BUT they don't OVER eat to try to just look cartoonish Wolf DOES look cartoonish and his mass is just nuts, BUT he STILL has a tiny waist and gigantic delts, arms, etc. It's all about the drugs AND bad diet choices my friends, NOT just gh, slin, etc. If you use slin and eat calorically dense foods that are high in protein, carbs, and FAT, you WILL get fat very quickly. You MUST eat low fat foods while using slin, especially if it's multiple times per day. Some guys just don't care, and all they care about is pur size, well obviously their waist line and symmetry suffer greatly because of that.


----------



## fit4life (Aug 31, 2012)

Today: Dennis Wolf, Branch Warren, Evan Centopani


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cck99352 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great read - however, if you only do a few sets (say 8-9 per body part), they better be max effort!


----------

